# Hi!



## Viking_age (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, my name is Alan, I am married to my wife of 7 years, mother to my two children (and also to a 13yo from a previous relationship). 
I love my wife very much, and there is huge history there, good and bad. Our youngest is an 8yo low functioning non verbal autistic boy, and our lives revolve around him, and always will.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome and feel free to tell us what your problems are. Many here have been through a lot and are like an encyclopedia. The best part is that they are willing to share and help if they/we can.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there,
Welcome. The family dynamics will likely always be extra difficult since you have a special needs son. Glad you are here.


----------

